# اختبار هام وخاص لمهندسي الميكانيك



## Rami Radi (15 سبتمبر 2010)

الاختبار التالي لتحديد مدى المعرفة و الذكاء الهندسي لمهندس الميكانيك​- سيتم إعطاء التقييم كنسبة مئوية لعدد الأسئلة المجاب عنها 
ولكن مع الأخذ بعين الاعتبار اختلاف صعوبة الأسئلة وبالتالي توزيع العلامات على كل سؤال
- لمعرفة نسبة معرفتك الهندسية أرجو وضع الأجوبة مع رقم السؤال الموافق و سيتم تقييمم معرفتك خلال يومين من المشاركة و ترسل على شكل رسالة إليك عن طريق المنتدى
الموعد النهائي هو بعد أسبوع من نشر هذه الأسئلة
- وستنشر نسبة عامة دون تحديد أسماء المشاركين لمعرفة النسبة الكلية للمعرفة الميكانيكية
- وسيعلن عن أسماء الثلاثة الأوائل بشرط تحقيق نسبة أعلى من 80%:​ملاحظة​​ :الرجاء كتابة المعادلات الرياضية كتابة عربية وليس رموز
​
الأسئلة :​
1- ما الفروق الأساسي بين محرك البنزين و الديزل (يكفي ثلاث فروق) 
2-لماذا نستعمل البخار الرطب لتحقيق دارة رانكين 
3-لماذا تنقل الطاقة الكهربائية بتوترات عالية جدا و لماذا نستعمل التيار المتناوب
4-ما العلاقة الرياضية لكل من الطاقة الحركية و الكامنة و الميكانيكية
5-ماهو المحرك الأبدي من النوع الأول و الثاني وما سبب استحالة تطبيقهما عمليا
6-ماهي علاقة العمل و الاستطاعة و ماهي واحدتهما
7-لماذا تحدث ظاهرة انسلاخ خطوط التيار و أين تحدث
8-ماهي العناصر الرئيسية لمحطة توليد الكهرباء البخارية و ماهي أعلى محطات التوليد مردودا
9-مع زيادة الارتفاع عن سطح الأرض ماذا يحدث لكل مايلي  درجة الحرارة - الضغط - الكثافة - الجاذبية)مع التفسير
10-ما معنى المول وما معنى عدد أفوكادرو
11-ماهي المبادىء الأربعة لدراسة حركة الموائع ومامعنى كلمة مائع
12-ما هو المعنى الفيزيائي للانتالبي و النتروبي
13-ما الفرق بين دارة كارنو و دارة سترلينغ
14-كيف تمييز العملية الترموديناميكية العكوسة من العملية اللاعكوسة
15-لماذا تستخدم الكامات في المحركات
16-ما معنى الطبقة الحدية وبماذا تتميز
17-لماذايعتبر الضوء(الفوتون) جسيم و موجة في آن واحد
18-ما هي قوانين نيوتن الثلاثة
19-لماذا تعتبر درجة الحرارة مقياس للطاقة الداخلية للجملة
20-كيف تميز بين الجسم الذي يقترب منك و الجسم الذي يبتعد عنك من خلال طيفه الضوئي
21-ما هي فكرة تفاعل الأنشطار و الاندماج النووي
22-ما هي فائدة تحميص البخار في محطات الطاقة البخارية
23-ماهي اهم أنواع الإجهادات و العزوم التي يتعرض لها قضيب معدني
24-ما هي ظاهرة التكهف و أين تحدث
25-لصناعة المسسن و اللولب ماهي الآلة المستعملة لكل من هما
26-ما هي أهمية فتل شفرات العنفة 
27- أيهما أعلى مردود المحرك ثنائي الشوط أم رباعي الشوط ولماذا
28-ما هو دور الكربرتور في محرك البنزين
29-برأيك ماهو أفضل موقع لبناء مصنع
30-في المبادل الحراري أيهما أفضل التبادل المتساير أم المتعاكس ولماذا ​


----------



## enggg.mahmoud (22 سبتمبر 2010)

فكرة جيدة جدا جدا


----------



## محمد نعيم 2 (23 سبتمبر 2010)

فكرة جيدة


----------



## Eng.Ihab_Mansour (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*مشكور بارك الله فيك*


----------



## sika_2009 (7 يناير 2011)

ممكن بالانجليزي علشان انا دراستي انجليزي فا مش فاهم حاجه


----------



## المسافـــر (9 يناير 2011)

ياااشيخ جزالك الله خير ... 

سؤال بس انت من اين اتيت بهذه الاسئلة .. هذه الاسئلة -وانا لم اتخرج بعد - ارى انهاا مفيدة عظيم الاستفادة 

فاليت وارجووك ررجاء خااص ان كان هذا كتاب فرفعه لنا بالمنتدى وان كان من انشاءك فاتحفنا بالمزيد لان ذلك يدل على فهمك للميكانيكا وبذلك انت شخص لايستغنى عنه بالهندسة وبالاخص الميكانيكة 

ممكن ان تضعها للاستفادة العامة الهندسية وكذلك للبحث عن اجوبتها والغوص فيها ببحر الكتب الانجليزية 


تحياتي


----------



## daw555 (14 أبريل 2011)

ممكن بعد نهاية المسابقة وحلها من المشاركين ارسال الاجوبة النموذجية للفادة علي الاميل


----------



## حسام الموسى (22 أبريل 2011)

*فكرة جيدة جدا جدا*​


----------

